# Black Bull HTC Classic Spin



## BarschAngler1991 (4. November 2006)

Hi Leute,
Nach langem (stillem) Mitlesen hab ich mich auch angemeldet.
Und schon hat sich die erste Frage gestellt,
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Cormoran Blackbull HTC Classic Spin? Ich wollte sie in 240cm mit einem Wurfgewicht von 20-60g
nehmen. Oder kann mir jemand  eine andere (vielleicht bessere) Rute empfehlen welche meinen Geldbeutel (Schüler) nicht zu sehr belastet. ich hatte da an 60€ gedacht.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand meine Frage beantworten,
danke im Vorraus
Chris


----------



## profifischer (4. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

wo und für welche fische willst du sie verwenden?
mfg manuel


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Hi,
Hecht bzw. Zander wären die Zielfische gewesen!


----------



## profifischer (4. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

mir wären 2,40m zu kurz.aber das musst du wissen. die force master oder die beast master finde ich nicht schlecht.
mfg manuel


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Ich würde es gut finden wenn sich noch ein paar andere User zu diesem thema melden würden 
@ Profifischer:
Also ich wollte damit haupstächlich auf hecht spinnen und um an unserem Gewässer an die "absoluten" Hot Spots zu kommen muss man schon mal mit der Wathose raus. Und um im Wasser die Kontrolle über den köder zu haben wären mir mehr als 2,4m zu lang.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

habe die black bull in 3,0m mit 80gr.wg und ausser das sie ein hohes eigengewicht hat muss ich sagen das die peitsche sehr robust ist und sogar gut zum pilken geht!ist meiner meinung nach i.o.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

kenne die -60 gr black bull nicht ,aber mit meiner kannst du richtig gut gross blinker und wobbler fischen,schmeisst aber auch blinker die nur 8gr haben.
also für hecht super


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Nabend,
Danke für deine Antwort, ich denke (bzw. hoffe) das -60g reichen. Obwohl ich bezweifle das es nicht reicht. Hab letztens mit meiner Barsch/Forellen Rute -25g einen 66cm Esox rausgefischt. Außerdem hatte ich nicht vor Waller zu angeln, deswegenmüsste es doch reichen, oder? |supergri
Hoffe auf mehr Antworten,
Chris


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

klar langt das ich fische mit ner 30gr spinne auf hecht und fange damit auch.....warum auch nicht .
hast ja ne bremse an der rolle


----------



## Allround Mike (6. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Hallo ,

also das WG für Hecht und Zander ist absolut mehr als ausreichend! 

Wenn Du aber auf weitere Distanzen fischen möchtest, sind 2,4m zu kurz. Vom  Boot wäre es eine geeignete Länge.
Die Rute selber macht auf mich, für diese Preisklasse einen sehr guten Eindruck! Kannste im Normalfall nichts falsch machen!

Nur überdenke die Länge nochmal! Wie schon gesagt, wenn Du vom Ufer aus auf Distanz fischen möchtest/ musst , nimm eine 3 -3,3 m lange. An einem Gewässer wo Du nicht weit hinaus werfen musst ( kleiner Fluss etc.) oder vom Boot aus , ist die 2,4 m Rute ok!

Grüße Mike


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Ok, vielen Dank ich versuche diese Rathschläge zu befolgen!!:m


----------



## bodenseepeter (7. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

BarschAngler1991, ich kann Dir nur zu der Rute raten.  Ich selber fische sie nicht, aber ein Bekannter. Der ist schwer begeistert. 

Ich persönlich mag kurze Ruten auch lieber, auch bei der Uferangelei, vom Boot aus sind sie eh praktischer.

Auf das WG kannst Du eher pfeifen, jeh nach Köder. Ich habe letzten Winter einen Schuppi an einer -20gr Rute (zugegeben nur etwa 50cm -der Fisch, nicht die Rute!) bezwungen. 

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, dafür gibt es ja die Bremse.

Ich mag leichtere Ruten vor allem beim Angeln mit geflochtener Schnur, denn zum einen besteht weniger die Gefahr des Ausschlitzens, zum anderen hat man einen tollen Kontakt zum Fisch. Natürlich gibt es auch weiche Ruten, mit höherem Wurfgewicht, aber jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen, oder nicht?


----------



## Steffen90 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

die Black Bull hat ich neulich in der Hand. mir ist sie eindeutig zu weich! dazu muss ich auch sagen das ich sehr harte Ruten zum Hechtangeln benutze da dann der Anschlag besser durchkommt.
(meine Meinung)


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Hi,
danke ihr zwei für eure Antworten. Ich hatte vor zu der Black Bull die COrmoran Corcast Super Spin 8pi (0,30er, HEckbremse)
oder die Cormoran Cormobil NG 8 Pi (ebenfals 0,30er udn ebenfalls Heckbr.) zu nehmen. Was haltet ihr davon? Würdet ihr mir eine andere Rolle in diesem Preisschema empfehlen (40-50€) empfehlen?
Danke im Vorraus
Chris

P.S: Letzten Mittwoch ist mir meine Cormoran greyhound (5-25g, letztens noch 195cm) ganz oben gebrochen. Ich hab trotzzdem weitergefischt und einen Hecht von 69cm rausgeholt. Zum Thema Größe, Wurfgewicht, etc.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (9. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Habe mir heute die Black Bull in 2.70 m 20-60 WG zugelegt.

Am Samstag wird sie das erste mal am Wasser sein ... mal sehen wie sich die Rute so macht ... benutze sie zum Gufieren,Blinkern und auch zum Wobblern !


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

(Gufieren|supergri|supergri)
Hast du dir die Htc Classic geholt? Könntest du dann vielleicht einen kleinen Bericht über Rute, Rolle, Kontrolle über den Köder, Drillverhalten, etc. erstellen. soll ja extrem gut sein das gute Stück.


----------



## Dennert (10. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*



//Toller Hecht// schrieb:


> Habe mir heute die Black Bull in 2.70 m 20-60 WG zugelegt.
> 
> Am Samstag wird sie das erste Mal am Wasser sein ... mal sehen wie sich die Rute so macht ... benutze sie zum Gufieren,Blinkern und auch zum Wobblern !


 
Ich will dir ja nicht die Vorfreude nehmen, aber die Rute ist meiner Meinung nach Kacke!

Ich hatte dieses Jahr etwas Pech mit meinen Angelruten. Erst hat ein Kumpel meine Handmade geschrottet, weil er auf die Spitze getreten ist. Die Ersatzspitze befindet sich immer noch im Bau.
Dann bin ich mit nem Castaic Schwimmbait beim Auswerfen in der Spitze meiner Crypton, die im Boot hinter mir lag, hängengeblieben und hab ebenfalls die Spitze geschrottet.
Soviel Pech muß man erstmal haben#q 

Jedenfalls brauchte ich ne Ersatzrute, da das Wochende darauf Angeln angesagt war. Im I-Net hätte es zu lange gedauert, also schnell zum Händler. 
Dort hab ich mir aus allen Schwabbel - "Spinn"ruten diese Black Bull ausgesucht. Am Wasser hab ich dann gesehen, dass ich Mist gekauft hab! 
Die Rute ist viel zu weich zum Jiggen! Du wirst damit warscheinlich etliche Bisse verhaun. Die Schwabbelspitze war vor 20 Jahren vielleicht mal modern, heute kannst du mit sowas meinetwegen feedern oder stippen |gr: 

Als ich im Laden die Rute in der Hand hatte, habe ich sie natürlich mit den anderen verglichen, da die restlichen "Spinn"-Ruten totaler Müll waren, kam diese mir halbwegs vernünftig vor 
Naja, unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige halt König|rolleyes 

Sowas passiert mir natürlich nur einmal


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (10. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht die Vorfreude nehmen, aber die Rute ist meiner Meinung nach Kacke!
> 
> Ich hatte dieses Jahr etwas Pech mit meinen Angelruten. Erst hat ein Kumpel meine Handmade geschrottet, weil er auf die Spitze getreten ist. Die Ersatzspitze befindet sich immer noch im Bau.
> Dann bin ich mit nem Castaic Schwimmbait beim Auswerfen in der Spitze meiner Crypton, die im Boot hinter mir lag, hängengeblieben und hab ebenfalls die Spitze geschrottet.
> ...


 


Werds ja morgen sehn :m 

Habe aber bisher nur positives über die Rute gelesen !


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (11. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

So hab sie heute getestet leider nicht besonders lange da das Wetter zu schlecht war !

ich fang mal ganz von vorne an:

- Auswerfen kann man mit der Rute Klasse habe mit 20 Gramm Gufis sehr gute weiten erzielen können!

- Gufieren und Blinkern ist herrvorragend mit der Rute,nur mit Wobblern würde ich es jicht empfehlen.

- Es stimmt auch,sie ist schon ziemlich weich,hab ich aber speziell keine Probleme damit,da ich sowieso nur mit Kopytos bis 12 cm fische höchstes 14 cm ! und dafür ist die Black Bull HTC Classic Spin genau richtig meiner Meinung nach. Und wie gesagt auch mit Blinkern bis 30 Gramm 


Alles in allem bin ich mit der Rute sehr zufrieden, und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen. Jedoch wenn man mit größeren Ködern angen möchte finde ich diese eher ungeeignet !


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Moinsen,
da die Berichte über die Black Bull nicht so positiv ausgefallen sind wie ich es mir erhofft habe 
habe ich mich erneut verguckt |supergri
Undzwar was haltet ihr von der Balzer Magna Matrix MX-9 Hecht
Wg -90g, 305cm
Würde mich wieder über Antworten freuen!!
#h


----------



## Steffen90 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

hallo
also die ist auf jesen fall besser!
vom wg her müsste sie eigendlich gut zum hechtangeln geeignet sein. hatte sie aber leider noch nicht in der hand. aber die magna matrix mx-9 wg bis 25g is schon recht steif. (hat den Bekannter von mir)


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Ich nochmal,
Ich hab jetzt im Askari Katalog gesehen das die Magna Matrix MX-9 Hecht schwarz ist und eine rote Spitze hat?! Ist das die Karpfenausführung? Hat jemand die MX-9 Hecht? Wie sieht die aus?
Chris


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Hab grad gesehen das die ausgestellte die surf ist. Hat jemand die Mx-9 HEcht? Sieht sie so aus wie die Mx-5? Oder ist sie auch so ein Knüppel wie die MX-9 surf?


----------



## schnukbasch (12. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Hallo Sportfreunde!
Habe auch diese Black Bull Spinnrute.War eigentlich in dieser Preisklasse die beste, die mir der Händler  gezeigt hat.Komme auch gut damit klar (Gufi).Natürlich gibt's was Besseres von Shimano oder Sportex - aber die kosten natürlich auch dann richtig lange (T)Euronen.


Hallo  Toller Hecht!
Betr.: Mit SPRO greifst Du nicht ins Klo!
Seh ich auch so, aber bei den Rollen der mittleren Preisklasse kann ich nur sagen: Aussen hui, innen Pfui! Viele Grüsse!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Ich hab ne Black star Hyper Tec die hat nen dünneren blank als di Black bull serie. ich würd die dir empfehlen.
Die hab ich damals bei Ebay für 50 Euro bekommen.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Black Bull HTC Classic Spin*

Hi
Thema hat sich schon erledigt, da ich mir schon die Shimano Forcemaster zugelegt hab!
#h


----------

